# The Bonding of Zeke and Wildfire



## aurora369 (Nov 29, 2006)

Okay, so I figured I'd make a blog for Zeke andWildfire. I'm going to try to take pictures/videos duringeach bonding session.

We're on bonding session number 4 now, it lasted for an hour and ahalf. It went very well, and only a little bit of chasing.

Now, the chasing only happens if Wildfire sniffs Zeke's bum.The rest of the time, it's all peaches and cream. So doesthis have to do with Zeke not being neutered yet? He's only 8weeks old, so he's not even sexually mature yet. He'll mostlikely get neutered in January at about 12 weeks old.

I figured out a good way to get kisses. They both lovepapaya, so I took some and put little pieces on their heads, and thenthey would root around for treats and end up kissing eachother. I was very pleased with that out come.

Zeke also started to come out of his shell as well. He was munching on some hay, and cuddling with Wildfire too.

Okay, here are some pictures for you!

















So, bonding gurus, tell me how I'm doing!! I really want these guys to love each other!

--Dawn


----------



## cheryl (Nov 29, 2006)

That's a great start!,it sounds like the bondingis going well,a bit of chasing is ok as long as it's not an aggressivekind of chasing

Heres to happy bonding :toastingbuns,i'm sure you will have them lovin each other in no time 



cheryl


----------



## naturestee (Nov 29, 2006)

Those two are so cute together!

And I think they're doing great. It took me weeks to geteither pair to stop being aggressive (nipping, smacking on the nose,etc). I'm jealous!


----------



## Haley (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow, that is great news!!

They make such a gorgeous couple (Wildfire is seriously one of the prettiest bunnies I have ever seen). I want them both 

Sounds like youre doing everything the right way. The papaya thing is agreat idea (I did the same, but used a smidge of peanut butter..papayais less messy and healthier). Good work!


----------



## jordiwes (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow Dawn, it does look like it's going great!!Chasing is fine as long as there is no biting. It's also pretty normalif Zeke isn't neutered. You're doing great!

Can Dr. Upjohn do the neutering any earlier?

I bet Wildfire is so happy to have a friend!


----------



## kimmeh_121 (Nov 29, 2006)

awww the both look really adorable 


Kim x


----------



## Pipp (Nov 30, 2006)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> Now, the chasing only happens if Wildfire sniffs Zeke's bum.



LOL! Missed this blog before, sorry! 

And Dill and Sherry still nip and chase when bum-sniffing enters intothe picture, so don't let that worry you.  (Justmake sure the sniffee has room to run. You don't want a sniffto turn into a nip in that nether region).

Radar and Darry never hadthat problem, buttheirchase sessionsstill happen when Darry tries to mountRadar. (Poor guy STILL has tufts of pulled hairsticking up all the time). 

Sounds to me like it's going great.  When you goto try cage-sharing, can you set themup so they have a bigrun as well as the open cage? That way theyhave achoice about sleeping together. 

I'm not a bonding expert because both my pairs pretty much bondedthemselves, but they both had a lot of room, so theycouldmake their owndecisions.

sas


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 30, 2006)

JordiWes: The neutering date has moreto do with me going on vacation than anything else. I'll beaway in Australia starting Dec 15. Otherwise I would try toget them done earlier.

Well, the other question I've been wondering about, is how would I feedthem seperatly? Zeke needs a higher protien food, and shouldbe free fed, while Wildfire is a fatty, and is on a strict low protienand restricted pellet diet.

I was thinking I could build a little hidy box that had openings onlybig enough for Zeke, so he could get to food and get away from anyaggression.

Also, I was going to put two of just about every thing in thecage. And I'm hoping to have the room to do bonding sessionsin a brand new neutral cage before letting them in for long periods oftime.

Todays session went pretty well. A little more post bumsniffing chasing from Wildfire, but I don't quite think it's anaggressive chase. And one time instead of running,Zeke spun around and pushed his head to Wildfire for kisses.That lead to a few minutes of nose to nose bunnies.

The session ended with Zeke giving Wildfire an unpromptedgrooming. After the grooming he moved on to munching on somehay, and Wildfire was still all dopey and sleepy. So Ithought it was a good place to stop for the night.

Here some videos from older sessions:










And here are some pictures and video from today:


























Okay, time for bed!

--Dawn


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 30, 2006)

Ahh Dawn, seeing these two gave me a warm glowinside . They look like they are going to be great friends. LOL -Zeke really puts a huge effort into grooming Wildfire,doesn't he 

Jan


----------



## aurora369 (Nov 30, 2006)

Yes he does! That's one of the reasonsI thought he'd be good with her. He gives me the same effortas well, my hands and face...

Zeke really grooms his mommy and siblings very eagerly, so I figuredhe'd do the same once he's friendly with Wildfire. Poor girlis very lonely, but she does get kisses through the gate at play timefrom many of the babies, and even mom. Which is nice, becausenormally the fosters really want to fight with her.

I'm hoping to build a big cage for them this week end. Idon't know when I'll try them in it together, but I figure it'll be agood place to do more bonding sessions. I'll furnish it withall new litter boxes and such, so that it doesn't smell like either bun.

--Dawn


----------



## Kathy (Dec 1, 2006)

Dawn, just wondering how big of a cage you're going to build this time to house the 2 of them together?

Wildfire and Zeke are so cute together! Have you had any luck finding any of the foster babies forever homes yet?


----------



## Pipp (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey, I guess I should finally figure out where I'm going to put those two seeing as I'm the official bunny sitter.  

I think a wooden hidey box with a small hole for Zekemightwork --Wildfire is looking a bit chunky inthose pics, and if she really is chunky and it's not justthatRex chunky look, it shouldn't be too hard to keep her out-- although I wouldbe worried about her trying to get inthere and getting stuck. 

Or maybea creative NIC cage with a extra gatedcubesection or two with Zeke's food, and I can just make surehe spends some time in there and she doesn't? Or just havethe cage split in two and they can be together part of the day andapart part of the day -- Zeke's part has pellets when they're separated.

I'm thinking about having them in my room and justlettingPipp throw a few tantrums. I can block offhalf the room and maybe incorporate the top of my dresser.

Or the corner space in the living room where Dill and Sherry's litterbox and food dishes are. I can move those into thekitchen. There are actually sliding doors that separate thekitchen from the livingroom, or just an NIC blocker.

I think Ifinally may have a room mate who canhandleit. The last two were bunny duds.&lt;sigh&gt; The new guy moved in today and he'sasking their names (like he really wants to know),he'stalking to them and has actually offered to help, whichis a good sign.  (Which reminds me, Ishould update my blog). 

And clean my room!

sas


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 1, 2006)

I was planning on building a 2x4 NIC cage.

Wildfire is really not that active in her cage, a bump on alump... I house all my fosters in a 2x4 and I've had up to 6grown buns in there, so I think it should be okay. I canalways add a third level if needed.

Eventually there will be a third bunny (a sweet loppy guy), so I hope everything goes smoothly.

I let everyone out of their cages for the evening, about 4-5hours. So even if the cage is not an optimal size, they willstill get plenty of excercise.

I'm also going to enquire about possibly getting all the boy babies into get neutered sometime next week. I think Zeke is becomingsexually active, as he really went crazy humping Wildfire last night.

I did a short session in the hallway in front of my bedroom.Only about 10-15 minutes because I was really tired. It was aslightly less neutral area, so I really didn't want to pushit. But I think getting Zeke snipped before his hormonesstart raging will really help.

--Dawn


----------



## Haley (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so jealous Dawn! They make such a beautiful couple and they seem to be doing great. I especially love this one: 





Widfire is a minirex, right? Whats her color called? She is so beautiful


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 1, 2006)

She's a red mini rex! I love her to pieces, and she is such a sweet girl.

Unfortuatly, she's very over weight. I've had her on a dietsince her spay, but I don't have a scale so I dont' know how much she'slost since then.

At her spay she was 2.5Kg (5.5lbs) , and I weighed her at the vetsoffice a couple months later and she was about 2.3 Kg, so she's losingslowly. I just hope she continues to lose weight...She should really be about 1.8 Kg (4 lbs)

But other than being a fatty, I think she's absolutly perfect!

--Dawn


----------



## Haley (Dec 1, 2006)

She *is *perfect! Ive always wanted a rex of some sort..I hope someday I can find one like her. She is so beautiful.

Also, she's probably just keeping her weight on through the holidayslike the rest of us...It'll be her New Years Resolution to take it offfor her new younger man 

I hope your bonding continues to go well. It would be nice for them to stay together while youre away.

How long will you be gone for and whats gonna happen to all those babies while youre away?!


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 1, 2006)

I'll be gone to Adelaide, Australia for three weeks (Dec 15 till Jan 7).

All my fosters are going to another member of the rescue organization.

And I managed to wrangle the best bunny sitter ever for Wildfire (andpossible b/f), Pipp!! Hehe, she's gonna have so much fun withmy little munchkin.

--Dawn


----------



## Haley (Dec 1, 2006)

Thats great! I was wondering if sas was going to be bunny-sitting the whole crew..now that would be one crazy household!


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 4, 2006)

I just thought I should give everyone a quickupdate. I'll update with pictures once my room mate comesback with my camera...

I went to meet the rescue coordinator today to meet Baxter, a bigbroken agouti mini-lop! He's so sweet, and gets along wellwith both Wildfire and Zeke. He also makes so many noises!

He's been to the vet quite a bit to check out his funny snorty noises,but everything checks out. He just sounds like a little bulldog. 

Everyone is set up in a pen in the kitchen for now.They'll stay there for a few days till I'm 100% sure they'll be best offriends, then I'll move them into a cage.

So far it looks like Wildfire is going to rule the roost. Shekeeps humping poor Baxter, and has been doing a bit ofchasing. No fur has been lost, and she's not reallyinterested in hurting anyone just reminding them who'sboss. So I think after a few days when theirhierchy has been worked out, they'll get along famously.

I'm very excited! The rescue coordinator said these guys hadthe most boring first meeting she's ever seen, they really didn't domuch of anything. Which is a really good sign.

--Dawn


----------



## Pipp (Dec 4, 2006)

So I may have three? :shock:

I guess I really have to start thinking seriously about where to puteverybunny! onder:



bunnysitter sas :biggrin:


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 4, 2006)

Well, right now they are all fitting well in the puppy pen, so that set up in a corner will work.

Or I'm planning on sticking them into a 2x4 NIC cage as their permanent home.

So either method should work, it's really up to you on where you want to stick them!

Of course, if three is too many, Zeke can go back with his brothers and sisters till after I get back from vacation.

So far I've been completly amazed at how well they are gettingalong. In the 8 hours they've been together now, there's onlybeen a bit of humping and two or three small chases (they only lastabout 5 seconds). 

Right now Wilfire is flopped right out next to Baxter, and Zeke is chinning the litter box...

--Dawn


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 4, 2006)

Sounds like these three were made for each other - can't believe how quickly it's happening!

Sas - Ooohh, how lucky you are having to bunnysit for them. The more the merrier :sunshine:

Jan


----------



## Pipp (Dec 4, 2006)

aurora369* wrote:*


> Well, right now they are all fitting well in the puppy pen, so that set up in a corner will work.


How big is the puppy pen? No real corners here, not squareones, anyhoo... the living room 'corner' is more 'L'shaped. 

aurora369* wrote:*



> Or I'm planning on sticking them into a 2x4 NIC cage as their permanent home.



Hmmmm... that might fit next to my bed, I'll have to measure.All that's there now is my excercise bike, also known as the spareclothes hanger. :biggrin: As long as I can stillget into my dresser, that might be an option.

aurora369* wrote: *


> So either methodshould work, it's really up to you on where you want to stick them!



Surely you gest! It's not up to me at all, it's up to the currenttenants. Which is what makes itsuch apuzzler. I have no idea how Pipp will react to newroommates -- I expect a poop and pee fest, but that doesn't botherme. But having a cage plopped right in the middle of thelittle Pippbull's territory may be a challenge for yourpoorbunnies. I don't think the pen would work in thebedroom, Pipp may launch herselfoff the bed and into thepen. But then again,maybe she'll be fine with itand enjoy the company, it's so hard to predict.Andletting them out may or may not be a challenge, not sure what to dowith Pipp if they have run of the bedroom, she's never been caged, butI could keep her in the carrier pretty easily or even put her inthenew bunnies'cage, as long as that doesn't causeaggression in those ranks. Or I could just carry them out tothe living room or kitchen. (Are they used to lino?)

The living room option is more of a challenge cage-wise, but Dill andSherry may be easier to get along with -- or not! Sherryalways comes up to the bedroom door and grunts at Pipp through thebabygate, but when I had Radar and Darry out there in the carrier theother day while I was cleaning their room, Dill andSherrydidn't seem to have any issues at all -- hardly evenany marking. The pen may be a problem if Dill or Sherry canjump into it from the couch if it's in thatcorner,althoughdependingon the size and shape, itcanmaybe fit in front of the wall unit.

Another option is to let Darry and Radar have free run of the newroommate's room (Iactually don't think he'dmind!!),where they lived before the first roomie movedin,and give your guys the back porchroom.(I don't think there's anyspacein the roommate'sroom for a cage or pen). But they may be a wee bit isolatedthere, and not sure if they'd master the levels, or if it's big enoughto keep them well exercised.

Anyway, lots of options. Decisions decisions! 

*aurora369 wrote: *


> Of course, if three is too many, Zeke can go back with his brothers and sisters till after I get back from vacation.


I really wouldn't rock that boat. If WF and the lop bond andthe baby comes back into the mix, there may not be a mix atall. A good bond today doesn't mean you'll be so lucky nextweek! 

And regardless, you've been sooo good to me and my bunnies, you canbring as many of your bunnies over here as you like, I'll make itwork!!! 

:kiss:

sas and the gang :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee (Dec 4, 2006)

Geez Dawn! You have all the luck!

I want pics of Baxter!

And SAS, you're really lucky. Are you sure you can give them back?


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 4, 2006)

SAS:

The puppy pen is what ever the regular size is, I think about the sameas a 3x3 NIC pen? It can be set up round or I just have itset up as a sqaure in the corner of the kitchen right now.It's pretty flexible.

Zeke is going to get neutered on Friday, so I think that will help the bonding even more.

Wildfire has been humping both Baxter and Zeke, and doing a little bitof chasing. I've noticed that she only chases if her demandfor a grooming gets turned down. 

I think they'll end up staying in the pen till next week end.Because that's the only time I think I'll have to build one.

Ryan found out that Baxter really loves dried papaya! Hetries to stick his big head throuhg the bars of the pen, but he can'teven fit his fat little nose through! But so far he's been atypical lop, very laid back.

My room mate still has my camera. I didn't realize he wasleaving the house when he asked to borrow it, and he probably won't beback till late tonight. But I promise to post pictures assoon as I get it back!

--Dawn


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes please to pics!!

I'm so happy that it's going so well for you, Dawn!

A bonded trio, I'm so jealous!:tantrum:


----------



## Pipp (Dec 4, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> And SAS, you're really lucky. Are you sure you can give them back?




At this stage of my life in therabbit world? Shemay end up dropping off three and getting back eight.:disgust:



sas :rollseyes


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 4, 2006)

&lt;&lt;&lt;At this stage of my lifein therabbit world? She may end up dropping offthree and getting back eight.:disgust:&gt;&gt;&gt;


No,no,no, no!!!! Dill and Sherry are *mine!!!* :X

Jan


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 5, 2006)

Okay, here are some long awaited pictures!!

Introducing Baxter:











Some snuggly pictures:














And some pictures of their bonding set up:










They are still doing pretty good, although they did have a bit of atussle a few minutes ago. But I think that was myfault. I had a glass of chocolate milk and I stepped in thepen, and Baxter and Zeke wanted some, but couldn't get any.And then Wildfire came over, and it got a bit snippy. I hadto break it up. But no one was hurt, and there wasn't evenfur flying, and they seem to be okay now, although Zeke is sitting onthe opposite side of the pen from Baxter and Wildfire.

I'll take some more pictures for everyone tomorrow!

--Dawn


----------



## Pipp (Dec 5, 2006)

Awwwww, Dawn's Warren!!

:inlove:

I've got a feeling they're going to be plopped down in the middle ofthe living room where everybody can ooh and ahhh over them.(And watch and listen for tussles, just in case Dill and Sherry rockthe boat). 

sas , pipp :bunnydance:,dangerous dill:bunny17:,radar &amp;darry :toastingbunsandsherry :brownbunny


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 5, 2006)

LOL, sounds good SAS!

So, puppy pen in the living room it is!

I hope they behave for you. Just watch your fingers if you give treats... Baxter is pretty greedy...

--Dawn


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 5, 2006)

I must say, I cannot wait to meet everybunny!! Why are you going away???

Sas, I'd love to visit you sometime this month! You are going to have a F-U-L-L house.


----------



## Haley (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh my gosh...Baxter is adorable!

They make a great trio. Wildfire must be thinking she hit the lottery.She went from being a lonely bachelorette to having 2 men swooning overher. 

Congrats to you and your little warren!

-Haley

PS. I love the name Baxter


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 5, 2006)

Jordiwes: I'm going to Australia for three weeks!! So excited, I'm leaving December 15!

Haley: Yes, poor girl was so lonely before, and now she's gottwo snuggle partners. Although she did decide that she wasgoing to be top bun, and demands kisses all the time. Andwhen a kiss isnt' forth coming, she chases them around.

--Dawn


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 8, 2006)

Some more cute pictures for you guys!

















They are all getting along great still! I just hope Zeke's neuter tomorrow doesn't upset things too much tomorrow.

--Dawn


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 8, 2006)

CUTE pictures, I love the last one. You have beautiful Bunnies, I just LOVE Baxter.

Susan:apollo:


----------

